# Locals bikepacking weeekend



## Mike Brown (Mar 12, 2004)

Looking for people interested in doing a locals bikepacking weekend leaving from Asheville, basically going to the end of Sumney, and coming back by a different route. 3 days, 2 nights. Beer stashes. Maximized singletrack. Anytime after Pisgah Stage Race until mid-November, exceptin' Halloweiner. 

Felonious, I know you're in if you can be.

Others? 

Mike


----------



## pb29 (Mar 29, 2010)

Mike-
I love to bikepack. Let me know.
Nolan


----------



## Broussard (Mar 17, 2005)

*Not really "local", but...*

I don't have much gear, just a Crosscheck and a set of panniers. If weather is good so that I can carry enough stuff to not die overnight, can I start from points south and meet you guys and camp for a night if I do it all by bike? Tryon to Sumney would be about 62 miles.... Never camped off the bike before and would like to try.

Sounds awesome, great idea.


----------



## Solrac the red (Jul 24, 2007)

I've always been intrigued with that bike/camping thing. I am also limited on gear, but I do have a lightweight hammock.

Does anyone have a heavyduty sewing machine? I'd like to make a frame bag, and improve my camelback.


----------



## sjanes (Aug 16, 2006)

Definitely interested, depending on wife/kid's school/work scheduling conflicts...when you set the date, I'll let you know if I can make it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Brown (Mar 12, 2004)

Nolan: check
Broussard: Yes.
backwards spelled name person: Shaun may have a sewing machine, I know he's made some gear. 

I will wait a few weeks for my own calendar to solidfy and post a date.


----------



## bbike (May 20, 2008)

I would be interested in coming out for this also. I've been wanting to get some bikepacking experience. This will be a good excuse to get some more gear!


----------



## kkjellquist (Oct 31, 2006)

Definitely interested, depending on wife/kid's school/work scheduling conflicts...when you set the date, I'll let you know if I can make it.


----------



## Smokebikes (Feb 2, 2008)

Definitely interested, depending on wife/kid's school/work scheduling conflicts...when you set the date, I'll let you know if I can make it. :thumbsup:


----------



## sjanes (Aug 16, 2006)

kkjellquist said:


> Definitely interested, depending on wife/kid's school/work scheduling conflicts...when you set the date, I'll let you know if I can make it.


plagerizer


----------



## sjanes (Aug 16, 2006)

Smokebikes said:


> Definitely interested, depending on wife/kid's school/work scheduling conflicts...when you set the date, I'll let you know if I can make it. :thumbsup:


plagerizer


----------



## ridn29s (Sep 3, 2008)

sjanes said:


> plagerizer


imitation is the highest form of flattery


----------



## sjanes (Aug 16, 2006)

ridn29s said:


> imitation is the highest form of flattery


don't judge me...:madmax:


----------



## kkjellquist (Oct 31, 2006)

Good artists borrow, great artists steal


----------



## sjanes (Aug 16, 2006)

good yankees go home...:ciappa:


----------



## "CHIEF" (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm down, and I bet Driftwood is double down.


----------



## Woodman (Mar 12, 2006)

"Does anyone have a heavyduty sewing machine? I'd like to make a frame bag, and improve my camelback."

Yup, I have an industrial sewing machine and know all too well how to use it. I used to own Misty Mountain and brought a machine with me to Brevard when I sold out.

http://www.mistymountain.com/

Out of town however from next week until Nov. out in Bend OR. After that, if you need some repairs just let me know.

Woody


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

If you get enough people, you could forget the whole bikepacking thing and get someone to drive a van/truck with all the camping gear. That would make the riding part more fun and allow for more beer.

PS - where is Sumney?


----------



## driftwood (Aug 13, 2005)

CHIEF said:


> I'm down, and I bet Driftwood is double down.


Eh, 3 days to go to Summey and back? I could walk there faster than that  ....

Just kidding, Mike . Sounds like fun and I'm definitely interested. I have all the gear and everything :thumbsup: That big rock on Kissee Creek is a great campsite - it is almost a cave. Stash some beer there!


----------



## sjanes (Aug 16, 2006)

Woodman said:


> "Does anyone have a heavyduty sewing machine? I'd like to make a frame bag, and improve my camelback."
> 
> Yup, I have an industrial sewing machine and know all too well how to use it. I used to own Misty Mountain and brought a machine with me to Brevard when I sold out.
> 
> ...


Seriously? what years? Misty Mountain was the gear to use when I was climbing in the 90's!!


----------



## EmilyB (Mar 15, 2009)

Sounds awesome. If I survive the Colorado Trail Race next week, I will be there.

But please no Summey Cove. I still havent fully recovered from my hike down that trail at hour 22 of P36AR.


----------



## Mike Brown (Mar 12, 2004)

mikeridesabike said:


> If you get enough people, you could forget the whole bikepacking thing and get someone to drive a van/truck with all the camping gear. That would make the riding part more fun and allow for more beer.
> 
> PS - where is Sumney?


Sumney Cove Trail. It's basically the furthest point out in Pisgah District (when leaving from Asheville).

Trucks and vans. PFFFTTT....that defeats the purpose. It's a bikePACKING weekend.


----------



## Smokebikes (Feb 2, 2008)

Is it too late to start training? I'm fitting a rack on the bike and dusting off my jungle hammock just for this "event", which could shape up to be the *EPIC* ride of the year.......:thumbsup:
Great idea Mike.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Think i'm ready


----------



## Smokebikes (Feb 2, 2008)

Me too! Packed and ready................


----------



## Mike Brown (Mar 12, 2004)

*10/1-10/3*

Beta:

Departure: Asheville- Meet at SunnyPoint Cafe at 8am Friday 10/1/10. Corner of State Street and Haywood Road, West Asheville. They is on the interwebs. Breakfast will ensue. Ample parking for the weekend at Ingles up the road one block. Lock you car!!

Return: Dusk-ish, same area, Sunday 10/3. Dinner will ensue at Universal Joint or Lucky Otter.

Attitude: This is a ride, not a race. We'll be covering about 40-60 miles a day, but it will be at a chill pace. You should be reasonably fit, bikepacking is hard work. Recreational adult behavior will be occuring in a relaxed manner. If you are looking for something else, your problem, not mine.

Route: For me to know and you to find out.

Method: This is a bikepacking trip. We'll be camping and you should be prepared for weather down to freezing or lower and 76 degrees Faranheit. Plan on 7 meals and snacks. 2000 calories a day minimum highly recommended. You'll be carrying this on your bike/back, so pack accordingly. Camping at established sites and beer stashes will be present (see recreational adult behavior above.) LEAVE NO IMPACT. All trash will be hauled out. Fires only in established camp fire rings.

RSVP's REQUIRED. If you do not RSVP, you will be assigned Tasks of Doom. If you want to do everyone's dishes, clean bikes with your own toothbrush, or carry all the trash, that's your business- and you will be doing something like that.

Some of you may want to start somewhere else. E-mail me and I'll help you plan.

[email protected] or 828-450-0405


----------



## motobutane (Sep 23, 2008)

Recreational adult behavior will be occuring in a relaxed manner,....Now thats poetry
This is starting to sound interesting.


----------



## M-U-M (Dec 19, 2003)

You beat me to it. (Took the liberty of fixing grammatical error for signature.)

Ya'll have fun. Make it The Ride of 2010.

:yesnod:


----------



## Mike Brown (Mar 12, 2004)

Is that spelling or grammar?


----------



## Smokebikes (Feb 2, 2008)

I'd be all over that fo-fun-fo-sure but .........will be at the hood fundraiser (SAS 4.0) that weekend. :madman: 
Asheville..........so many events so little time.


----------



## sjanes (Aug 16, 2006)

can't do it. wife is working that weekend, maybe next time.


----------



## kkjellquist (Oct 31, 2006)

No can do....I be busy til November turning 9 lil girls into an ultra efficient Barcelona-style futbol machine!!


----------



## Mike Brown (Mar 12, 2004)

With no serious RSVP's save one whose bike ended up being out of commission, I worked all day Friday until 7 and left Saturday am. 

Route:
From my house>arboretum>Homestead>small creek>deerfield>explorer>479>5000>Spencer>Spencer>Fletcher>Big Creek>to some trail>Laurel> Pilot>1206>276>475-B>225>Cove Creek> first established campsite off Cove Creek>beautiful night of camping>Cove Creek>475>Davidson River>475>276>477>Clawhammer>Buckhorn>South Mills>Squirrel>Laurel Creek>5015>1206>5000>479>Lower Sidehall>Campground Connector>arboretum>home. 


It would be impossible to have had a better weekend in the woods. 

Mike


----------



## motobutane (Sep 23, 2008)

*No serious RSVP'S*



Mike Brown said:


> With no serious RSVP's save one whose bike ended up being out of commission, I worked all day Friday until 7 and left Saturday am.
> 
> Route:
> From my house>arboretum>Homestead>small creek>deerfield>explorer>479>5000>Spencer>Spencer>Fletcher>Big Creek>to some trail>Laurel> Pilot>1206>276>475-B>225>Cove Creek> first established campsite off Cove Creek>beautiful night of camping>Cove Creek>475>Davidson River>475>276>477>Clawhammer>Buckhorn>South Mills>Squirrel>Laurel Creek>5015>1206>5000>479>Lower Sidehall>Campground Connector>arboretum>home.
> ...


This did not suprise me at all, this forum is full of talkers & typers but very few actual riders.You should have just came to Wilson Creek and camped with us!


----------



## Mike Brown (Mar 12, 2004)

Hey moto- I really wasn't trying to be negative with my rsvp comment. I understand that my bikepacking love is nothing but a unique form of self-abuse in most people's minds. 

Also, like I said, it still would have been impossible to have a better weekend than I did.


----------



## AlloyNipples (Jan 12, 2004)

Mike Brown said:


> Big Creek>to some trail>Laurel
> 
> It would be impossible to have had a better weekend in the woods.


YOU PUSHED UP THAT?!? 

Other than that it does sound like a perfect weekend, nice job. :thumbsup:


----------



## "CHIEF" (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow! Pushin' up "some trail" with gear = definitely not fun. 
Did someone watch "Ride the Divide" the night before????


----------



## Woodman (Mar 12, 2006)

sjanes said:


> Seriously? what years? Misty Mountain was the gear to use when I was climbing in the 90's!!


Sorry for a delay in response to your question.

I founded MMT in 1986 while working for the NC Outward Bound School. Served as President until I sold in 1998.

The factory is still in the last location I worked in (we had 4 location moves during the early growth years) and I stop in for a visit from time to time.

Woody


----------



## Mike Brown (Mar 12, 2004)

Fun is a matter of perspective. Part of trying to turn an overnighter on your "home trails" into an adventure means seeking challenges. Goal #1 met. 

I was also really looking forward to setting up my hammock, having lunch, and taking a nap at the top (which I did). 
Goal #2 met.


----------



## kkjellquist (Oct 31, 2006)

CHIEF said:


> Wow! Pushin' up "some trail" with gear = definitely not fun.


I can think of 100 things that are less fun...like typing replies on MTBR...or sitting at my desk...or answering the phone...watching TV....mowing the lawn...raking leaves....doing dishes...

all things Mike was NOT doing this weekend.


----------



## sjanes (Aug 16, 2006)

Mike, sounds great, sorry I missed it. What was your mileage?


----------



## mike047 (Jan 8, 2010)

Woodman said:


> Sorry for a delay in response to your question.
> 
> I founded MMT in 1986 while working for the NC Outward Bound School. Served as President until I sold in 1998.
> 
> ...


Cool!

I've owned a "Big Wall Cadillac" for many years.
Used it as a tree climbing saddle.


----------

